# Chicory at 10 months



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Chicory, 10 months old in all of the pics except the last one, where she is a couple of days shy of 10 months. Hopefully I can get her better stacked when she is older. Comments on her structure would be appreciated. She is around 24" at the shoulders.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

She is stunning! Her coat is really striking, love the ear fringe.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I like her! Looks a lot like my 11 month old only he's long haired.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

That fringe is looking a lot like a halo.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for your comments.


----------

